# $4,500 for a caboose??



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Saw this on ebay. Is this serious?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1978-LIONEL-CABOOSE-1978-INTERNATIONAL-TOY-BUFFS-CONVENTION-RARE-FIND-/142712417876?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10

Yeah I'll probably never see one but for that price I could probably purchase a real caboose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2018)

He can keep it. Only rare if you want it, and I don't.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I know this sounds like a stupid question, but if it is the only one he has ever seen, how does he no it is real and not a fake?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

He's out of his mind. I don't care how rare it is.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_ and on top of that it's UGLY !!!!_


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I had to look at the calendar to make sure it wasn't April 1.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never seen one, and I have no desire to see one.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Did you guys see the bottom of the listing where he say there are no returns and lists the reasons why? LOLOL

"SOME OTHER REASONS FOR OUR NO RETURN POLICY ARE:

* YOU THOUGHT THE ITEM WAS BIGGER OR SMALLER

* YOU FORGOT TO LOOK AT THE ITEM’S PICTURES

* YOU GOT BUYER'S REMORSE AND REALLY DO NOT NEED IT

* YOUR SPOUSE DID NOT WANT YOU TO SPEND ANY MONEY

* YOU DECIDED TO GO ON VACATION AND WILL NOT BE HOME

* YOUR KID NEEDS NEW SHOES INSTEAD

* YOU WOULD RATHER BUY LOTTO TICKETS

* YOUR DOG MAY CHEW ON THE ITEM

* YOU FOUND ANOTHER ITEM AT A GARAGE SALE FOR 25 CENTS

* YOU ALREADY HAVE ONE JUST LIKE THIS

* IT IS NOT A GOOD TIME TO BUY ANYTHING

* THE PERSON YOU BOUGHT IT FOR IS NOT YOUR FRIEND ANYMORE

* IT IS NOT WHAT YOU THOUGHT IT WOULD BE

* THE ITEM DOES NOT MATCH YOUR ROOM DÉCOR



The point being is that once you make a purchase or win the bid

you cannot return the item “just because you want to.“



I have been a seller and buyer on Ebay since 1999 and we rarely have any

problems with buyers. However in the last year or so there have been a few

buyers who want to return the item “just because they feel like it.”


Well folks, that is not how Ebay Auctions work. 

On Ebay you find an item, you read all about the item, you look at the pictures carefully

and you ask the seller questions BEFORE you place a winning bid."


This dude has lost his marbles!!!!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well he can dream can’t he.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I dream about being 30yrs younger and sometimes flying. Neither are going to happen.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't even see the big time die hard Lionel collectors pulling the trigger at that price.

Bill


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

And to think I bought one at a garage sale for a dollar, and then repainted it because it was soo ugly. If I had only known it's TRUE value. :smilie_auslachen::smilie_auslachen:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 4 of them; think I'll make another one....what an idiot.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Check out his other items for sale. They are "out there" too.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BobS said:


> Check out his other items for sale. They are "out there" too.


And if another fellow idiot hits one of his "dream" sales, he'll be rich.. "A fool and his money are soon departed".


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes his prices are crazy but it costs nothing to list and if some one offers even 50% of those prices he's made a kiling. EBay even offers to relist them automatically for you if they don't sell. I see that in an item I follow, $100 asking for over a year now. I sold one at an auction and could only get about $15 for it.
Doesn't hurt to dream (of being 30 again).


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Rarity and desirability are two different things. I think he thinks everyone must want one.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

For that price you could have a pad printer make a couple of hundred for you. I don't see a box. He could have made this himself.

A few years ago someone had an empty box that held add-on track from the '60s with a starting price of $3500. 

Pete


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well at least the shipping seems reasonable.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> Well at least the shipping seems reasonable.


Can you imagine trying to sell something for that price, then having the audacity to add $7.60 shipping.

If I had that piece of plastic and someone would pay me $4500 for it, I'd be willing to FedEx overnight it for free.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

For $4,500 he should deliver it personally to your house and bring a pizza on your choice.


----------



## Holdover18* (Feb 17, 2018)

he sure does think a-lot about his stuff, who knows maybe he sells some of it, check one of his other toys

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-RAR...600085?hash=item2139bcdf95:g:8AIAAOSwLVZVxWAb


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Holdover18* said:


> he sure does think a-lot about his stuff, who knows maybe he sells some of it, check one of his other toys
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-RAR...600085?hash=item2139bcdf95:g:8AIAAOSwLVZVxWAb[/QUOTE
> 
> And, uhm, what is the "rare factory error?"


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Vincent said:


> Holdover18* said:
> 
> 
> > he sure does think a-lot about his stuff, who knows maybe he sells some of it, check one of his other toys
> ...


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Lee Willis said:


> He says the car has...


He also says it's "unopened".

Frederick


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I think we should put on our BS boots.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

DennyM said:


> For $4,500 he should deliver it personally to your house and bring a pizza on your choice.


I'd take that deal!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, you see everything on eBay.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Anybody know anything about that club?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

balidas said:


> I'd take that deal!


And beer...


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

At least shipping is only $8.45 :sold:

aww boo somebody already made that joke lol.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Since I wasn't familiar with ITBA, I did a google search. The first item in the list was to OGR and a similar conversation from Feb '17.

The guy was asking $4500 for it last year too.

He claims to be an ebay seller for the last 19 years, but has only sold ~2800 items. He's doing something wrong to get those results and I think we know what's wrong.

I've heard it many times before, value is only what someone else is willing to pay. To me, this item has no value.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

So is/was there an ITBA? Where? When?
I never heard of it but that is not unusual.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the actual book value or is this not in the Greenberg’s book


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Midnight Goat said:


> At least shipping is only $8.45 :sold:
> 
> aww boo somebody already made that joke lol.


One would think, for the asking price, this seller would at least offer free shipping. For some people, even a small fortune in NOT ENOUGH.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

If you try to find anything about the “ International Toy Buffs”, it apparently doesn’t exist today. There is an old posting from 2017, on OGR, asking about it. One poster refers information that it was created in 1974, by Bill Harris, supposed founder of T.T.O.S.. He was disgruntled with the direction that the T.T.O.S., was going, and subsequently started the I.T.B.A.. A Google search brings up 1 hit, which is for a yearbook of “Associations”, and lists 0 members.

This eBay Seller, thinks he is sitting on a Gold Mine, of what I would categorize as JUNK!!!! In his wildest dreams:smilie_auslachen::smilie_auslachen:


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you think he would be offended if I offered him 10 bucks


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

njrailer93, Just for fun you should. The seller has to be a real clown!!


----------



## 402captain (Nov 3, 2013)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. Offering him $10


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Great, two of you may get into a bidding war...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

njrailer93 said:


> Do you think he would be offended if I offered him 10 bucks


You think it's worth that much?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He didn't even show the box.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

In fairness to eBay, I would say I do about 90% of my train purchases on eBay. There’s a lot of reputable sellers and there are plenty of deals to be had if you know what to search and willing to do a little bit of digging. But that is just a pure insult. I could buy almost 4 visionline niagras for that amount. So sometimes I feel these crazy people need to be put in their place for the sake of the train community


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Including shipping? Or not?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

rogruth said:


> Including shipping? Or not?


Not, I think it's $8 and some change.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I did make an offer of $25, it was immediately rejected. So he has his 'auto reject' set somewhere we just don't know.
Hey, a free country but i do believe ebay charges a fee for listing an auction item with a >100 starting price.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't miss out on the action!

The first railroad crane cars were manually-operated and were often pushed by hand. Now, you can own a unique one-of-kind genuine antique railroad crane, manufactured by me, and guaranteed to be the only one of its kind unless I make another.

Be the envy of your friends when you tell them that you only paid 4,500 pesos, and SHIPPING IS FREE!

You've never seen anything like it, so act now because supplies are limited!


----------



## Rover (Mar 1, 2018)

Vincent said:


> Be the envy of your friends when you tell them that you only paid 4,500 pesos, and SHIPPING IS FREE!
> 
> You've never seen anything like it, so act now because supplies are limited!


At today’s exchange rate, that’s a very affordable $244.




Vincent said:


> Don't miss out on the action!
> . . . manufactured by me, and guaranteed to be the only one of its kind unless I make another.


The demand will probably be so great you will have to make a few more of those very rare crane cars.
This could turn into a huge commercial success for you ! -  -


Signal: 
-


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

BigAl56 said:


> I did make an offer of $25, it was immediately rejected. So he has his 'auto reject' set somewhere we just don't know.
> Hey, a free country but i do believe ebay charges a fee for listing an auction item with a >100 starting price.


Oh you just missed it! It was at $30.00 and I won it!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Now I have to talk to Ripley's Believe It or Not.............


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

It would be funny to mess with this guy, make another one, and put it up on EBay for $3999. 

The forgery could get you kicked out of the ITBA though.:laugh:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Where the heck is that 'Like' button?


----------



## Rover (Mar 1, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Where the heck is that 'Like' button?


Missing in action . . . ?
-


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Lick. Lick. Lick. No, no. I meant Like. Like. Like.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I expect the above to go bye-bye. 
That will be OK.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Craignor said:


> It would be funny to mess with this guy, make another one, and put it up on EBay for $3999.
> 
> The forgery could get you kicked out of the ITBA though.:laugh:


I would mess with this guy, but I would probably get kicked off Ebay.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I you can make one (and you could) you could make twelve.

Be fun to put a carton of a dozen on e-bay for $200.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> I you can make one (and you could) you could make twelve.
> 
> Be fun to put a carton of a dozen on e-bay for $200.


----------

